# Irish Eventing team announcement.



## thumperbos (3 July 2012)

Have I missed it?? Can't see anything online and waiting on tender hooks here..!!!


----------



## xxlindeyxx (3 July 2012)

Hasn't been announced yet, im waiting too.


----------



## amage (3 July 2012)

Not announced yet but Sam Watson is not on going by Facebook


----------



## thumperbos (3 July 2012)

Yes I've seen some unofficial chattering but no official word released by Ireland Eventibg etc yet altho says it should be 3rd July......???!!!!


----------



## thumperbos (4 July 2012)

Just been announced this morning as:

Aoife Clark
Mark Kyle
Joseph Murphy
Michael Ryan
Camilla Speirs

1st reserve - Geoff Curran
2nd reserve - Sam Watson


----------



## Mickyjoe (4 July 2012)

amage said:



			Not announced yet but Sam Watson is not on going by Facebook
		
Click to expand...

Saw that too.


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (4 July 2012)

No Sam Watson = mistake.


----------



## Mickyjoe (4 July 2012)

There are a lot of strengths on that chosen team and I wish them the very best of luck. Can't wait to see them do their thing in London! Very exciting!


----------



## Supertrooper (4 July 2012)

Gutted that sam isn't in :-(


----------



## Alfami (4 July 2012)

Another who's disappointed for Sam - and surprised.  I'm guessing his stop at Barbury didn't help.....


----------



## ruby111 (4 July 2012)

I thought Sam would be a cert.Gutted for him especially as even the dogs on the street know one of the listed ones isnt very sound.


----------



## JEP (4 July 2012)

Surprised and disappointed that Sam has not been included, if the "blip" at Barbury is the reason it seems very unfair. Thought he'd done more than enough over the last 18 months.


----------



## Puppy (5 July 2012)

ruby111 said:



			I thought Sam would be a cert.Gutted for him especially as even the dogs on the street know one of the listed ones isnt very sound.
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## BPT (31 July 2012)

There was muttering about aoife clarkes master crusoe, delighted she proved everyone wrong!


----------

